# Acer Aspire Monitor Issues



## Fxeni (Jul 19, 2007)

Greetings,

I'm new to this forum, so I apologize if my information is lacking in advance.

About 9 months ago, I purchased an Acer Aspire Model 5672. You can see some of the system's various specs here: 

Model: Acer Aspire 5672WLMi - Core Duo T2300 1.66 GHz - 15.4
Screen Size: 15.4 inches
Processor Options: Core Duo
Graphics Options: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 (Dedicated)
Specs: 6.6 lbs, Intel Core Duo (1.66 GHz) , 2 GB DDR II SDRAM , 15.4 in TFT active matrix , Microsoft Windows XP Professional

About a month or two ago, the monitor stopped working correctly. The monitor would turn on and have a display, but the display would have "errors" in it: small, thin rectangular blocks of solid color or white that would move and basically mess up the display depending on the current display. You could see the screen (and log on, usually) but the screen, again, would not display it correctly, as it had these "blocks". Despite this, however, it would still boot up correctly, and I could still log on my account. The only issue lay in the display. Occasionally, after a variable amount of time (anywhere from 5 minutes to a few hours) the screen would go black and I'd need to restart, as the monitor wouldn't display anymore. Other times, the display would have no errors, but they would eventually appear a few minutes/hours into use.

I sent it in for repair, but based on what I've seen, the diagnostic of what was broken that came back bothers me. They claimed the LCD, inverter, LCD cable,mainboard, keyboard, and, possibly, several other components were destroyed by a liquid spill and needed to be replaced. 

This doesn't make sense to me, as I never spilled any liquid on my computer. The monitor was obviously receiving power, would display, just not correctly, and the keyboard worked fine. Is it possible the motherboard is fried, as they said? I originally thought it was the video card myself, but now I'm not so sure. Does anyone have any idea as to what might possibly be the cause of the display issues, or have any advice? I'm merely worried that the diagnostic that was sent back is incorrect. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Fxeni (Jul 19, 2007)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## maggie60 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi-

I am new and about a week ago bought an Acer 19" Monitor, on the front over the the right are the numbers AL1916W. I bought it from Best Buy. When I try to play Dungeon Siege 2, the mouse freezes, after a couple of minutes of play and then the game crashes to the desktop. I never had this problem with my other LCD, by the way I gave it away. Does anyone have any clues why the Acer is doing this. 

Thanks

Maggie


----------



## maggie60 (Jul 23, 2007)

I got rid of my Acer and bought a brand new Samsung, which is better and works great.

Maggie


----------



## comzcat (May 27, 2009)

I too had a similar problem with my laptop display/monitor and now and now then it bounces up and down with black horizontal grainy lines until the display is not recognizable. I sent it in for repair by acer and received a new LCD screen. Now the problem still persist but in a smaller scale. This keeps up and I will fix once more and deal with it until I get a new laptop.


----------



## maggie60 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi-

I don't know why Acer has so many problems, for me I will stick with my Samsung SyncMaster 906BW. I have not had any problems with it at all since buying it several years ago.

Good Luck

Maggie:wave:


----------



## angel25 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have the same problem.any improvement on yours?My laptop,Acer as well, has the same problem since i bought it a year ago. Now i can't move the screen as it only operates normally on one position(a 90degree angle position).It only stays at home.like a desktop.No extended warranty so im still thinking of getting it checked,or better yet,replaced.


----------



## maggie60 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi-

I still have my Samsung SyncMaster Monitor. No problems at all and I have had it for over two years. It is a 19" and I am hoping to get a 25 inch for Chrismas, as my eyes are bad. But I highly recommend the Samsung, it also has good reviews. I have had no mouse freezing or game freezing. I am playing games on a Vista Ultimate 32 bit that is over two years old and I have had no problem with it also. I have a Velocilty Micro, which was built in Virginia, it is a gamer computer. I myself will never buy an Acer, too many problems I think. Good Luck with yours.

maggie :wave:


----------



## Annon2 (May 10, 2010)

Fxeni said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, so I apologize if my information is lacking in advance.
> 
> ...


Hey!

I have the same problem as you. The issue lay in the display. Occasionally, after a variable amount of time (anywhere from 5 minutes to one hour) the screen would go black and I'd need to restart, as the monitor wouldn't display anymore. 

Did you find solution for the problem?


----------



## hades_lotus (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, not sure if your question is still relevant, but I have had the same issue in the past and it has been as simple as a new inverter. Initially it was random lines and then black screen. Even plugging in an external monitor didnt help. I replaced the video flex cable and the LCD inverter and it work like new. All for under $25au. Do some research and you'll find its very easy to replace yourself. Hope this helps  Good luck!!


----------

